# Sorry to beat a dead horse...



## pjn0629 (Apr 21, 2015)

Have nice FF glass, $2k to spend, 5DIII, 7DII, or 1DIV?

not reach limited, and the sports I shoot aren't super fast/unpredictable


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 21, 2015)

5D3. Would go for the 7D2 if reach limited or need the higher frame rate, but assuming you're using it for other purposes, the 5D3 is a good choice.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2015)

It would be tough to go wrong with a 5DIII. It's a great all rounder camera.


----------



## sanj (Apr 21, 2015)

5d3. Other choices do not compare.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm very very happy with my 5d mkiii... I'd lean that way over the other options. If I were to be in your situation... I'd go full frame all over again.


----------



## meywd (Apr 21, 2015)

since you don't need the FPS or the reach then the 5D3 is the best option, you will value the low light performance though it depends on what you are upgrading from .


----------



## pjn0629 (Apr 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> since you don't need the FPS or the reach then the 5D3 is the best option, you will value the low light performance though it depends on what you are upgrading from .


Don't *Need* 10fps, but it'd be nice, low light is actually less important, since sports are outside and there's plenty of light (usually)... and upgrading from a 40D, so ANYTHING will be a huge upgrade


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 21, 2015)

My daughter did some outdoor and some indoor. I like the flexibility because as she gets older, who knows what she will be in to...

She's only 11, but we have done... Cheerleading (outdoors), softball (outdoors), basketball (indoors), band (indoors), and plays... (indoors).

In the next few years she might try swimming (in & out), volleyball (in & out), & who knows what else. 

I may upgrade to the mkv, but that is another 5 years away... So I'm married to the mkiii for quite a while.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2015)

You will be happy with either the 5DIII or 7DII. The 7DII will be top of the range for several years to come, the 5DIII will soon be replaced but that is why the price is so good. Both have superb AF. If you are not reach-limited and don't require very high fps, the 5DIII is probably the better choice.


----------



## pjn0629 (Apr 21, 2015)

AlanF said:


> You will be happy with either the 5DIII or 7DII. The 7DII will be top of the range for several years to come, the 5DIII will soon be replaced but that is why the price is so good. Both have superb AF. If you are not reach-limited and don't require very high fps, the 5DIII is probably the better choice.



So, am I crazy to even consider the 1D iv? 1.3x crop seems like a nice mid point, and still 10fps... plus 1D build.


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 21, 2015)

pjn0629 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You will be happy with either the 5DIII or 7DII. The 7DII will be top of the range for several years to come, the 5DIII will soon be replaced but that is why the price is so good. Both have superb AF. If you are not reach-limited and don't require very high fps, the 5DIII is probably the better choice.
> ...



1.3x crop is meaningless. You will see no IQ improvement or reach advantage.

The reason to buy the 1D IV would be 10fps and the 1D IV's AF system. You get the advantage of the 1D build as well.

But you eliminated the reason for buying the 1D IV in your original post.

"and the sports I shoot aren't super fast/unpredictable" 

This part of the sentence eliminates the 7D II.

"not reach limited"

I do not have the 5D III, I am still using the 5D II. I own the 7D II and the 1D IV. The things you say you do not need are the only reason I keep the 7D II and 1D IV.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2015)

pjn0629 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You will be happy with either the 5DIII or 7DII. The 7DII will be top of the range for several years to come, the 5DIII will soon be replaced but that is why the price is so good. Both have superb AF. If you are not reach-limited and don't require very high fps, the 5DIII is probably the better choice.
> ...



Its a good choice, I had to sell mine because of a hand issue, but I'd recommend one over the 7D MK II anyday. The 5D MK III has the advantage of FF and a slightly better low light performance.

I've already seen gray market 7D MK II's for under $1300, and I predict under $1000 by years end, while the 1D MK IV is not going to drop much in the same period.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 21, 2015)

6D ... better in low light. Doesn't weigh as much and a bit smaller than the 5D3.
And you save $$$.
See Dustin Abbott's thoughts here:

http://dustinabbott.net/2013/02/why-i-chose-a-canon-eos-6d-over-a-5d-mkiii/


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 21, 2015)

JumboShrimp said:


> 6D ... better in low light. Doesn't weigh as much and a bit smaller than the 5D3.
> And you save $$$.
> See Dustin Abbott's thoughts here:
> 
> http://dustinabbott.net/2013/02/why-i-chose-a-canon-eos-6d-over-a-5d-mkiii/



Well, obviously you didn't read his posts. He doesn't need low light. That coupled with the fact that the 6D's AF system is considerably weaker than his choices he listed, I'd actually consider the 6D an awful choice.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Apr 21, 2015)

5D3 All day, every day.


----------



## Joe M (Apr 22, 2015)

5D3 all the way.


----------



## pjn0629 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> 5D3 All day, every day.



This really seems to be a recurring theme


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 22, 2015)

Even if I had a 1dx, I would still probably take one photo at a time rather than the successive shot.... Most of the time. It is like having a corvette that you only drive 35 miles per hour... Some of the benefits are wasted on the type of driver you are.


----------



## tphillips63 (Apr 22, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> Even if I had a 1dx, I would still probably take one photo at a time rather than the successive shot.... Most of the time. It is like having a corvette that you only drive 35 miles per hour... Some of the benefits are wasted on the type of driver you are.


Plus one from me as well. It is a super nice camera at current prices.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 23, 2015)

5D3 for generalist camera with 5 fps continuous and sophisticated AF.

6D for those who don't shoot a lot of action and can make do with 11 point AF or who are manual focus lens fanciers and want to be able to switch focusing screens. I love my 6D. I am a manual focus fancier.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 23, 2015)

Most people say 5DIII. No problem here. Just know that EF-S lens will NOT work with the 5DIII. It requires EF.


----------



## zlatko (Apr 23, 2015)

pjn0629 said:


> Have nice FF glass, $2k to spend, 5DIII, 7DII, or 1DIV?
> 
> not reach limited, and the sports I shoot aren't super fast/unpredictable



Of those three, definitely the 5DIII for me. Works for some sports too, but you must understand the various AF "cases" and customize them to your needs.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 23, 2015)

5d3


----------



## Act444 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had a 6D. Excellent camera, great IQ, small size (for a FF camera), best high ISO performance of any camera I've used thus far. 

Ultimately, however, I gave it up for a second 5D3 once the price on the latter came down enough. Why? Mainly AF performance. Although the 6D worked well for still subjects and landscapes, once I started shooting more events, its shortcomings became more apparent. The outer points just aren't that dependable in less than bright light. OTOH, I've found that the 5D3's AF rarely lets me down. My keeper rate is noticeably higher, and that to me more than makes up for the larger size and SLIGHTLY more limiting high ISO performance (still pretty good however).


----------



## charlesa (Apr 23, 2015)

5DIII probably


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 23, 2015)

This is a great thread; I have a 6D and have been considering an additional body for birding and sports. This decides it for me; 5DIII for sure.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 23, 2015)

Interesting. I would argue the 1D4 has at least the DR of the 5D3. I personally for sports would go with a 1D4 out of the choices he listed. I think it would be easier to fill the frame and in day time the 1D4 has just as much DR as the 5D3. That's just my opinion.

Edit: I just looked at sensorgen and actually the 1D4 has better DR than the 5D3 across the ISO range. I guess the real issue here is cropping or not. I always felt the 1D4's sensor was absolutely phenomenal.


----------

